# Come into my office



## UKTony (10 Feb 2005)

Tony, we need to chat, unfortunately the new parent company wishes to bring in there own management team and there is no room for two sales directors, therefore it is with sadness that we will be letting you go with immediate effect, the terms of your compromise agreement will be agreed at a suitable date excetera excetera :twisted: :twisted: 

Good bye Internet company, hello workshop....3 months garden leave fully paid....now what do i build first


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2005)

Congrats mate! Your name isn't Carly Fiorona by any chance? :twisted: 

Andrew


----------



## Philly (10 Feb 2005)

Tony
Commiserations and congratulations!!! :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Gill (10 Feb 2005)

Let's hope you find some suitable employment agin soon - just after you've had a chance to complete some wonderful woodwork projects.

Gill


----------



## Adam (10 Feb 2005)

Good luck finding a new job, and well done on getting the gardening leave. Make sure you do something useful - I had a month off between jobs, and it just whistled past before I knew it. Getting a couple of big projects done makes it seem like a really good use of time.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2005)

commiserations Tony (I think)  

Have fun ahem, _looking for new employment _:wink:


----------



## Mcluma (10 Feb 2005)

Been there done that.

And i live with this filosofy,

If one door closes, another door will open.

And sofar, It only got better

Good luck :wink:


----------



## RogerS (10 Feb 2005)

Tony

Commiserations and good luck for the future. It's happened to many of us including me. If you do need one (and I hope that you don't) I can recommend a first rate lawyer who specialises in employment law.

BTW, in case you didn't know, the reasonable costs of you seeking legal advice has to be paid for by your company.

Cheers

Roger


----------



## UKTony (10 Feb 2005)

Many thanks all, the phone is already ringing with potential opportunities the good thing about being in Sales is you make people money so your always in demand so hopefully will be back in gainful employment sooner rather than later. She who shall no be named has already started producing a list and ive only been off a day, now where did i put that Craft supplies catalouge :wink: 

Roger, the compromise agreement is with the lawyer already no doubt he will rip it to shreds 8)


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Feb 2005)

Tony,

Commiserations and congratulations so to speak! Keep us posted.


----------



## DemiFrog (10 Feb 2005)

I hope the Garden leave goes the way you want it to, giving you plenty of time to get covered in wood chippings  . So what's the first project "the other half" wants done?


----------



## tim (10 Feb 2005)

Tony,

The smart move (if you can handle the dip in finances) is to tell any future employer that you have a 6 month notice period to work out. I've done it twice when I've changed jobs (once voluntarily, once not) and had the whole summer off! :wink: 

I think these episodes only offer opportunity (and usually more pay).

Hope you get what you want.

T


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Feb 2005)

Hi Tony

All the very best.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Losos (12 Feb 2005)

Hi UK Tony - From me no commiserations - This is an opportunity you'll not get that often I'm sure it's really amazing how the mind frees up when you working to your schedule, and not someone elses. When the 3 months is up you may want to get back into the rat race, but if not I'd echo what someone said above, if you like an offer tell them you'll need take another three months to complete a 'top secret' project that the government have given you :wink:


----------



## dedee (14 Feb 2005)

Good Luck Tony hope all goes well. I am expecting a similar situation towards the end of the summer.

Why is it called gardening leave?

Andy


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Feb 2005)

Hi Andy



dedee":3cjrt0eb said:


> Why is it called gardening leave?



Because you are not allowed to work for anyone else and most people tend to end up using the time for gardening. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## UKTony (14 Feb 2005)

They should call it "wifes beck and call leave"......I have been off for 2 working days and already have a list of projects from a new garden fence, to replacing fitted wardrobes not to mention child sitting while she goes to the Gym, Asda, hairdressers and god knows where else. :twisted: 

I told her its too cold to do anything meaningful in the workshop so therefore will be starting my workshop refit earlier than anticipated to enable me to work on the countless projects she has in mind....so far so good 8)


----------



## trevtheturner (14 Feb 2005)

What's it called if you live in a top floor flat? :shock:

Good luck, Tony.

Trev.


----------



## Gill (14 Feb 2005)

I've got a friend who lives on the 27th floor of a block of flats overlooking the Tyne. She's dreaming of the day when someone phones up trying to cold sell her a conservatory :twisted: .

Gill


----------



## Midnight (15 Feb 2005)

> What's it called if you live in a top floor flat?



Miller Time....

:wink:


----------



## PitBull (15 Feb 2005)

Tony,

Been there 3 times in 4 years - if you can afford it, don't rush back in, but take a few months off, you won't regret it and you'll really recharge the batteries (and build some amazing stuff as well.


----------



## UKTony (12 Jun 2005)

Captains Log...June 2005

Meet the new "Vice President of Corporate Sales"....big sod of Internet company

Only problem is none of my suits or shirts fit anymore


----------



## trevtheturner (12 Jun 2005)

That sounds to me like a big congratulations, Tony - well done! =D> 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Midnight (13 Jun 2005)

> Only problem is none of my suits or shirts fit anymore



every silver lining has a cloud Tony....

^5 bud....


----------



## Gill (13 Jun 2005)

Great news Tony




. Now go out and reward yourself with something in a suitable orange and yellow livery   .

Gill


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Jun 2005)

Great news Tony.

Hope it all works out for you.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jun 2005)

Good news Tony, thanks for updating us. Good luck in your new job.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jun 2005)

congrats Tony. Nice job title too :wink:


----------



## dedee (13 Jun 2005)

Good news Tony,

Did you get all the gardening done?

Andy


----------



## Shady (13 Jun 2005)

Yup - 

Many congratulations. Hope it goes well. Isn't wage slavery just the most annoying impediment to freedom of action? I don't want to be a zillionaire, but by golly I'd like to be freed from 'the finance factor' when trying to make significant life choices...


----------



## Mcluma (13 Jun 2005)

Tony,

I am very happy for you, and all the best in your new job 

McLuma


----------



## Midnight (13 Jun 2005)

> Now go out and reward yourself with something in a suitable orange and yellow livery .



just had a vision of a snappy double breasted suit.....in lemon...

I gotta get out more......geeze..


----------



## DaveL (13 Jun 2005)

Midnight":39y1ri94 said:


> > Now go out and reward yourself with something in a suitable orange and yellow livery .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
erm, almost my thoughts there Mike, which way is out again? :roll: 

Tony, 

Well done, I did it back in 98 and didn't like it at the time but its worked nicely, I hope it does for you.


----------

